# One of the worse cars I've polished



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You know those friends who really mock what we do, but come to you when they get new cars? Well this was sold to me as "every time i wash it, it just looks the same afterwards i don't know why i bother" and "can you have a quick play". Whats the worst that can happen right!

Well after an initial wash and decon we pulled it in to do just that, and, well, it was bad.....

Natural light


































Halides


























Ray Gun










Readings were taken and i went ahead and compounded the sh!t out of it with some S3 and a yellow hex on the rotary, which for one set i was satisfied he would be satisfied with


























But this is perhaps best displayed with some natural 50/50's


































































































And finally some finished shots after refining with 205 on green lake country constant pressure pads. Then topped with the wax of the hour, ********** duras glaze, epic wax!!!










































































Thanks for looking, sorry its short and sweet this time :thumb:


----------



## Mullan (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks a lot tidier than when you started, good work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work Matt


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice work! Black Audi's are my worst lol. I bet your friend will keep his mouth shut now  

Car looks great now!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks great, nice work! :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

From one of the worst cars you have seen to one of the best I have. Great work, some stunning 50/50's and gorgeous reflections all topped up with a fantastic wax. Perfect cherry on top.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Matt, you weren't kidding! Those natural 50:50s really show how bad it was!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

So much better , great work and thx for sharing:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Super work buddy, audi is hard paint too!!

Are you the chap that knows Rob?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Really good work. Can I ask how long that trun around was. Takes me a few days to do half as good as that. Top work


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Great work stang,audi looks reem now


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hasan1 said:


> Really good work. Can I ask how long that trun around was. Takes me a few days to do half as good as that. Top work


Started sort of late morning on Saturday, he swung by around tea time Sunday. I hadn't realised it was so bad until it begun lol. No interiors or anything, literraly just wash, decon, correct and seal :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> Super work buddy, audi is hard paint too!!
> 
> Are you the chap that knows Rob?


Mr court? Yes shiny rob is a good friend dude :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice turn around there, swirl city before!


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

very nice turn around mate,hope all is well :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

orbital said:


> very nice turn around mate,hope all is well :thumb:


Cheers Lee, appreciated dude :wave:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Mr court? Yes shiny rob is a good friend dude :thumb:


Yeah I'm sure he mentioned your user name when he was giving me some tips!

Awesome work bud!:buffer:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Nice Matt.

Was looking very bad but ended really good


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

From grey to black! Well done my man! :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers boys.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great work, as expected


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome turnaround Matt, lovely little space to work in too by the looks of it! :thumb:

Let me know about Lee's and it looks like I'll have to invest in some ********** Wax...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice turn around


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

the flex did it's work :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

suspal said:


> the flex did it's work :thumb:


She always does


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

tonyy said:


> Great turnaround:thumb:


Cheers man


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job there, I bet the customer was pleased.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Shocking paint! 

Great turn around, the results look fantastic and glad to see your using the wax now.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Well done Matt!!! Hard paint on these Audi but your correction was solid!
Brilliant mate.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Graft 

Looking gooooooood !


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

stangalang said:


> She always does


High time you gave the lady a break over Xmas :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

neil b said:


> High time you gave the lady a break over Xmas :lol:


Never! She can take it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mr Stang you have pulled it off again on here, class work as always, your work on here is always done to a very high standard :thumb: the paint was shocking before but this thread clearly shows nothing scares the Warrior, He's the man on here for me :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Mr Stang you have pulled it off again on here, class work as always, your work on here is always done to a very high standard :thumb: the paint was shocking before but this thread clearly shows nothing scares the Warrior, He's the man on here for me :thumb:


Nuk su kow brother :wave:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Love the White Warrior tag :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice rescue Matt, beautiful finish :thumb: 

I assume you have explained in graphic terms what will happen to its owner should he inflict more swirls into your hard work


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Thats really grim Matt, and on such a lovely car too 
Then again, nothing you can't sort eh!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

North east Car Care said:


> Cracking work matey


Cheers Shaun, how are you matey? Still busy as ever!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks mint now


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Mat 

You know how it is got a new car but washed it few times now and always looks the same any chance you can come over take a look maybe bring your tools :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> Hi Mat
> 
> You know how it is got a new car but washed it few times now and always looks the same any chance you can come over take a look maybe bring your tools :thumb:


:lol: and bring all those nice jackets you want too? Anything else mate, reach around maybe :doublesho:lol:

Speak to Craig and Martin, let's get some dates together dude :thumb:


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Great work Matt, Looks like Audi phantom black which is a nightmare to keep on top off!!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Nuk su kow brother :wave:


He's the man on here :wave: He's got the speed, agility and acrobatic skill to perfect paint to the next level


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

stangalang said:


> :lol: and bring all those nice jackets you want too? Anything else mate, reach around maybe :doublesho:lol:
> 
> Speak to Craig and Martin, let's get some dates together dude :thumb:


Haha well if your offering bud i am married now you know :thumb:

Yes will have to sort something out soon will get the drinks in on the night time for ya try get gordon down to


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> Haha well if your offering bud i am married now you know :thumb:
> 
> Yes will have to sort something out soon will get the drinks in on the night time for ya try get gordon down to


Look forward to it Lee. Be nice to mix detailing AND down time for a change


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

jontymo said:


> Great work Matt, Looks like Audi phantom black which is a nightmare to keep on top off!!!


Cheers Jon. And yep, but not my problem now :lol: until he comes back :wall:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Meh, not bad.........

Nice turnaround (not reacharound you hear:doublesho) Matt, I knew I could turn you to the Scholl way.....at least in part.

Now if only I can get you to ditch that red devil.......

Mai Lee goooood fu........:lol:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking much better


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Look forward to it Lee. Be nice to mix detailing AND down time for a change


It's always a good weekend/ night out when detailing meets the beers after.

Lee Sort a day out so I can make sure im off as you will need all the flex's you can get on that Lexus


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Quality dave. At this rate it will be a panel each and straight to the pub! Now that's what I'm talkingabout :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Quality dave. At this rate it will be a panel each and straight to the pub! Now that's what I'm talkingabout :thumb:


Just how it should be.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

God job, I'm sure we have take on those jobs for mates un known to us how big of a job they actually are!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow that is a turn round mate.

Cant belive you found an easy combo so quick.

You really have a knack with solid black now lol.

Well done as usual


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Having seen this in the flesh it was indeed in a worse state than the pics indicate.

Excellent work Matt....although I see something red in the background I prefer lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> Having seen this in the flesh it was indeed in a worse state than the pics indicate.
> 
> Excellent work Matt....although I see something red in the background I prefer lol


I'm still trying to erase it from my memory lol. Looked phat though, no denying :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job feela and my god it looed bad


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Just followed your link from the ********** Wax section :thumb: 

What a great turnaround. Well done dude


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

great work buddy :thumb: , i hope he was very grateful and in future praises what you do :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers guys, keep an eye out or the merc next few weeks. Similar condition, finished with number one :argie:


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks nice great work


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Decent turnaround. Looks much better.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

great turnaround!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers guys. Still beading away nicely of course


----------

